# Vegemite!



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I realise this may be a long shot and have searched a bit online but can't find any answers but does anybody know if vegemite is available anywhere in Spain?

We can buy it here from the local English Shop but nowhere else, I don't really expect it to be available from the local supermarkets but maybe the British shops might?
Has anybody seen it in the shops before or could they have a look out next time they are out please?
I would or more to the point my kids would be extremely appreciative if we could find out.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

IF you mean Marmite, try Carrefour on the British shelves


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

S T R E W T H H E P A !!!! Don't say that to an Aussie...they inwardly explode. No comparison mate. Vegemite is Vegemite, Marmite is Marmite....and I'm English


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Lol, but yeah I don't think the boys would forgive me if I put Marmite on their toast in the mornings.

I know it can be bought online from amazon and a couple of places but there is a lot to be said for the convenience of being able to find it on a shopping trip.

I could confuse the matter and ask about Promite too.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ah well, I don't think they have an Australian shelf in Carrefour. Looks like just toast or, go all Spanish and have a como siempre.

I was in Australia when I was a young fellow, cannot remember Vegemite though, mind you they probably didn't sell it in the watering holes I frequented.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> I realise this may be a long shot and have searched a bit online but can't find any answers but does anybody know if vegemite is available anywhere in Spain?
> 
> We can buy it here from the local English Shop but nowhere else, I don't really expect it to be available from the local supermarkets but maybe the British shops might?
> Has anybody seen it in the shops before or could they have a look out next time they are out please?
> I would or more to the point my kids would be extremely appreciative if we could find out.


Your info says you are in Belgium, so why are you asking in the Spanish forum?

On the CdS, I think I've seen it on the odd occasion that I've been to Iceland in Fuengirola. If you look on their website (OVERSEAS.ES), it gives a phone number so you could ask before going if you have a distance to travel. The website also gives the details of their other stores in Spain, Portugal and the Canaries


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> *Your info says you are in Belgium, so why are you asking in the Spanish forum?*
> 
> On the CdS, I think I've seen it on the odd occasion that I've been to Iceland in Fuengirola. If you look on their website (OVERSEAS.ES), it gives a phone number so you could ask before going if you have a distance to travel. The website also gives the details of their other stores in Spain, Portugal and the Canaries


because they're planning to move to Spain.....................


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> Lol, but yeah I don't think the boys would forgive me if I put Marmite on their toast in the mornings.
> 
> I know it can be bought online from amazon and a couple of places but there is a lot to be said for the convenience of being able to find it on a shopping trip.
> 
> I could confuse the matter and ask about Promite too.


But the Marmite you get in Oz is not the Marmite you get in Europe. The Oz one is produced in NZ and is sweeter than the original Brit one. Both are yeast extracts and are therefore acceptable to veggies unlike OXO and Bovril which contain meat extracts.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Ahh yes, we are moving in July to Alicante city surrounds. Sorry if it's a tad misleading, maybe I should edit my sig or something to indicate that but I feel changing my flag is jumping the gun. I have made the odd post but it's easy to get missed.

Thanks for the Iceland link, they seem to have a store not too far away so I can try them, like I said we get it from a local British Store or the Waterstones book shop locally so I'm thinking a British shop is probably my best bet even if it's a long shot.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Hepa said:


> I was in Australia when I was a young fellow, cannot remember Vegemite though, mind you they probably didn't sell it in the watering holes I frequented.


I have heard of Vegemite stout in home brew but I don't think it's been a positive enough of an experience to make it to any of the watering holes.

I have found a list of stores I can try at the least so it might not be impossible to find it.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> I have heard of Vegemite stout in home brew but I don't think it's been a positive enough of an experience to make it to any of the watering holes.
> 
> I have found a list of stores I can try at the least so it might not be impossible to find it.


There are times when I miss things, Pork Pies I could savage one now!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Hepa said:


> There are times when I miss things, Pork Pies I could savage one now!!


the only two tings that I do go out of my way to get are Flora Light margarine and Mature English cheddar.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> the only two tings that I do go out of my way to get are Flora Light margarine and Mature English cheddar.


Agree with the Mature Cheddar but would include Un-smoked Danish Back Bacon, I really, really need them in my life. Silly isn't it


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

country boy said:


> Agree with the Mature Cheddar but would include Un-smoked Danish Back Bacon, I really, really need them in my life. Silly isn't it


Personally prefer "Smoked" back bacon


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Vegemite is available in Iceland. It has a different taste to Marmite . I enjoy both as well as Bovril on toast.


----------



## Issi (Nov 20, 2011)

I bought Promite with me to Spain from Australia! but Vegemite keeps for ever so when you find a shop buy heaps! Tesco in the UK sell it, maybe if you have a friend there they could buy out their stock for you and ship it! 
Good luck!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I mentioned in another thread that the only food I really miss is meat that hasn't been trimmed of all the fat especially for roasting joints, must be a continental thing but with some creativity you can find something acceptable.



> Vegemite is available in Iceland. It has a different taste to Marmite . I enjoy both as well as Bovril on toast.


That's the second mention for Iceland, it looks like I will have to check the one out in Torrevieja. 



> I bought Promite with me to Spain from Australia! but Vegemite keeps for ever so when you find a shop buy heaps! Tesco in the UK sell it, maybe if you have a friend there they could buy out their stock for you and ship it!
> Good luck!


There is a London based internet shop called SANZA that will ship all sorts of goodies, including Promite, Vegemite, Shapes biscuits, Tim-Tams and anything else you can't get. They are always an option but if I could walk into a store and buy it then I'd rather that, plus that website is a bit expensive especially when factoring in the shipping for a carton of Coopers as well.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

I've checked with Mrs CB and she confirms that Vegemite is on the shelves in the Iceland here on Mijas Costa .:hungry:


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

This is good news, I really didn't expect to be able to find it but it sounds like I can.
My kids will be happy.

I suppose I should get on worrying about schools, banks, rentals and whatever else is like to be a pain.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> This is good news, I really didn't expect to be able to find it but it sounds like I can.
> My kids will be happy.
> 
> I suppose I should get on worrying about schools, banks, rentals and whatever else is like to be a pain.


Nah! Priorities Mate...now all you need to find is the Tooheys! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

The shop I mentioned above will post you a carton of Tooheys, you'd be looking at 60 quid though.


----------

